# 
,    .
        ,   ,      (   )      .     ,     .     "",  -          :Girl Impossible: 

1.             ( .2  .6.   )
   ,   -    = 34?
2.         ,  02   07, ?
     02  ,   .
     07:
    -   120
    -   -    ?    ?
    -   -     (       )

    -  3/6
       3 -   ?
       6 -   ?
    -  4/7
       4 -     ?
       7 -    ....

3.     /,     ?
     ,   ,      .     -    ?

    !    :Dezl:

----------


## 7272

,    ,    .



> /,     ?


     .

----------

> ,    ,    .
> 
>      .


 ,   ,    -  !!!          .

 -   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> -    ?


, .

     ?




> ?


 ..     .      ?

----------

> , .
> 
>      ?
> 
> 
>  ..     .      ?


         ,   2012      .
    ,  -, -     3    .      ,       -     ?

----------


## St_Valk

,

----------

> ,


     ,       .

----------


## St_Valk

> ,       .


   ?

----------


## svetuochek

> 2.         ,  02   07, ?







> 02  ,   .


,  :



> ,     .


  :
 1 -  120
 2  5 ,         (,      ,         ).   ,      ,    .
 3 -    
 4  -    
 6         
 7 -  ,        (   :Smilie: )

,        ,    ,  (     1 ,   ):

      300  (  )    3.  2012.     ,    4.
      .
 2012    5000 .(  )  -  3,  4 820. -  4,  180. -  6

----------


## .

> ,


   ?     ???

----------

> ?


,

----------

> ,  :
> 
> 
>   :
>  1 -  120
>  2  5 ,         (,      ,         ).   ,      ,    .
>  3 -    
>  4  -    
>  6         
> ...


 ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

?     ?

----------


## saigak

4    ? :Wink:

----------


## svetuochek

:Big Grin: .    .
     ))      

,     ?

----------

> 4    ?


""  =))

----------


## saigak

?

----------

> .    .
>      ))      
> 
> ,     ?


,  ,       ,        "".   ,

----------

> ?


  ,  -   -      , ....    ...

----------


## .

.58  212-

----------

> .58  212-


, , !!!
 ,     ...

"   (   () ),       ,                 ,    , , ,    ( , ,   )    (  ),   ,   5.1 - 5.3  ;"

----------


## saigak

> , , !!!
>  ,     ...


 .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ....


        ,     ,  "  ", ..   ,         :Wink:  ..        "",        (  :Big Grin: )

----------

,    ,              (    :Wow: ),      ,    ???

----------


## saigak

**,     ...  , , 9   .     ,     .

----------

:  2013        70.32. (   )  - 20%,  0%,  0%,  0,2%.
    121.01,   4.3 (  -  ),    07 ( -  ).

----------


## zas77

> ...

----------

> 


 ,  ? -,    ,   .    ?

----------


## .

** ,      ,  .        )))

----------


## .

,    ,        .8  1 .58   ?       



> 1.4.    ,   8  1  ,       ,    *    () *         70     .


 ,

----------


## zas77

> -,


     ,  ?
      .
          ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,  :Wow:     ....

----------


## @@

!  ,            ,   .4.3       .   ?  70.32.

----------


## 7272

,   100%. ..    ,     70%.

----------


## @@

*7272*,  . ..     ,     1 ?

----------


## 7272

.
.1 -  
.2 -  
.3 - 100%

----------


## @@

*7272*,     !

----------


## saigak

> 100%. ..    ,     70%.


,       70%   70.32,    .     -   .

----------


## 7272

,     ,        ,           ,      ,       ,  .

----------


## saigak

...  ...    ?

----------


## 7272

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2#post54026312
    :
http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/311578/

----------


## saigak

*7272*, .

----------

> !  ,            ,   .4.3       .   ?  70.32.


,  !   .4.3   ?

----------


## saigak

> .4.3   ?


 ,   ,     .

----------


## @@

.4.3    .   ,,      , ..         2,9%.

----------


## @@

*7272*,     .      .  ,      .

----------


## saigak

*@@*, , ,  ....

----------

?       ,     -   .    ,    ,     ,  ,  .   -    ,  ,  ,    -    " ",     ..       -  ,     - ,     " ".     9 .         -" " ,     (8 ),         ....!!!

----------


## saigak

** ,    ? :Wink:

----------

,       (    43 )     -      .  ,                ,     .. -  ,   ,    ,  ,              .  .      .

----------


## kopixena

,      ,

----------

> :
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2#post54026312
>     :
> http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/311578/


      4 1 -66.
         . 
 (  ),   1 -66  ,   :



> **  -  ,   ,           ;
> 
> **  -  ,    ,         ,      ,      ;


  ,       ,           70.32.
 ,            ,      . :Wow:  



> 


..    .
 ,      ?
http://docs.subschet.ru/docs/C892E1F...8002F7595.html



> ( )      ,      ''  ''  1/98,      09.12.1998 N 60,      ,          ,     (  01 )  ,   .


  ,       ()   ?      _66         .
         .
      ?

 ,   ,      ,      .

----------


## .

..      ,       ,    ?         -  ?        ?
      ?    ? ..   ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,      ,      .


         .       ,       ,    .         ,       . 




> ?


      ?



> ,       ()   ?


     ?     ,     ?     ?  ? 




> _66         .


            . 




> ,       ,           70.32.


 ..             ?    ,      ?

----------


## Nixe

> ..      ,       ,    ?         -  ?        ?
>       ?    ? ..   ?


, ,    ?
   ,    , :

 ,       (),     * ,  ,       .*
  - *     (),      ...*

  "    "?

 :EEK!: 

      .      ,      .    ... 
  ... ?




> , ** ,    .


    ?      ?   , - ,       ?   ?    ?  :EEK!:

----------


## saigak

> .


 ...    ? 




> ,      .    ...


     ? :Wow:

----------


## .

> ?      ?


  :Wink:   .        .    .  ,    ,              .    ,   , .  ""   "  "  :Wink:  




> ,       (),      ,  ,       .
>     -      (),      ...


       ,    . ,       ,      ,     .       .          ,      ,  . 
          .       -   ?

----------


## .

-   .   ,         .   .      . 
      .   . 
   ,

----------

> ?


Z    ,     .
    .




> ?


      .



> ,     ?


   ,   ,   . (  4  1 -66)



> ?  ?





> 1_.         ,     , ,      ,      ,     ,   ,     , ,       ,     ._





> .


 :        .
      ,        .
        .


> ..             ?


   ,  .
          .
   ?        .

----------


## .

> .


.          .




> ,   ,   .


   ))  -   ,  .       .    ,    . 




> ,


   .     ,    .




> .


 ..       -?  ,     .      ,       :Smilie: 




> .


      ,     ,      212-.   .

----------

> .          .


    .



> ,    .


 



> (-1/2011)
> 
>     ,  ,      ,         (    ),   .
> 
> 
> 
> <>   "       (-1/2011)" {}
> 
> 
> ...


    :  .

----------


## .

> .


   .              ,         ,        .



> 


  :Wink:      . 
     ,  .    .  , ,     ,    .

----------


## Nixe

> .


...      ...
       ,      .
 ? 
  " "     ,      ? 
   ... ,        . -     .     ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


, .      ,          ,        .        ,

----------


## Nixe

*.*,    ,     . 

  ,    ()        ,     ??3

  ,    .     -  .      . ,     ,           .
      ,  ",   ,   ...., ...    ...."?  :Help:

----------


## .

> ,    ()        ,     ??3


 .     




> ,    .


 ? ,    ,     .  ,

----------


## Nixe

> .


, ,  ...



> ? ,    ,     .  ,


    ...
          ...

----------


## .

,     -  -      . . 



> ...


      .    ,     ,    ,         ,       .
 - ,      :Frown: 
     ,    ? 
,  -          .  -    ,       . ,      .    .

----------

> ...



       .
     ,        .
   ,      .
    .
       ,    .

----------


## .

**,    __   :Wink:      .       




> 


        .    ,   ,   ,      .            .    ,      .          .      .      .         ,       . 




> .


 ,    ?  ?     ?   **     .       .   ,        .      ,         .       !       -     ! 
 ,         ,    ,          .             .            .

----------


## Nixe

> ,    ,


""?  ? 
...     ,     ? 

 :EEK!: 

.. ... ....   ... ...

----------


## Nixe

*.*,   , ,  -  ??? 
    ...      - -- ...

----------


## .

> ,     ?


 ,  ?   ,    .        .     



> **    ,     , ,      ,


.. -     .    -  .  ,       -  ,  ,    -  ,   .




> , ,  -  ??


             .

----------


## Nixe

> ,  ? .





> ,     , ,      ,


   ... 
   -  ...    ,      :yes:

----------


## Nixe

> .


   ....  ,    "" ...     ... :Wink:

----------


## Nixe

> 4.7.   ,          ,      ,   .





> ,    ?  ?     ?        .       .   ,        .      ,         .       !       -     !


*.*,   ,     ,    ...
 ,   ,         ?

----------


## .

> -  .


,  .       ,    .       



> 4.  ,                .


        . 




> .


 ?       ,    -    :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Nixe*,      , ?  :Wink:        ,  .

----------


## Nixe

> ,     -  -      . .


 ... **,  ?     , ,  , .
_
(,         ?)_

----------


## .

> ,  ?


,       ,   -. , ,  ,    .

----------


## Nixe

> Nixe,      , ?


     ...  ,    ?

----------


## Nixe

> ?       ,    -


...   ... 
?    ?

----------


## Nixe

> Nixe,      , ?


  ...    ,    ?

----------


## .

*Nixe*,  , ?  :Smilie:          ?  ?     ? 
 ,   .       .           . 
        ,    .        .

----------


## .

> ,    ?


  .

----------


## Nixe

> Nixe,  , ?         ?  ?     ?


      ... ...



> .           .


, ,     ? ,     (   ,         ... ...  ...)




> ,


 ?       66-...       ...  ,  ,  ....





> .


         ""... 
   "" ,    ,   ....   ()  ,   ,  ...        ,        .

----------


## .

> , ,     ?


  ,    . 




> ,


      ,  ,       ,  ,      .    ,         .




> "" ,    ,   ....


 ,       ,      .       ,      .       ,           .    ,         . , -,        3-      . 
        ,

----------


## Nixe

> ,  ,       ,  ,      .


    ...       ?

----------


## Nixe

> ,


-    .... 
,    ?     ,   -  ,  66-  ?

----------


## .

> -    ....


  ,     ,      66-       -     ,    
 ,    ,     .      .       .    , ,      .

----------


## Nixe

> ,    ,    .


    ,       ,         ,               .. 

   ,      ...

   ? ,         ,    - ..
 ,  ...    .

" -  .    - " ()

----------


## stas

,                 . 

  , ,      ,    )


*Nixe*,            ,         .

_Update:        ._

----------

> Nixe  
>    -  .





> ,  .       ,    .       
> 
>         .


.    :


> ,    .        .


       ?
  -66    ,   :



> 16.  ,     
> 
> 1. ,                  ,     .
> 
> 2.   ,            .
> 
> 3.   ,       ,      .


http://base.garant.ru/12111288/4/#block_400
    , ()  ,   .
 ,    .




> 18.   ,     
> 4.  ,              .              ,     .


    ,     ,   .

      ,     .
        .
             -      .





> .


      ?

----------


## .

> , ()  ,   .


       .     



> ,            .


 ..         .      ,     .      - ,    .   ,    ,  ,   ,   .             .     .    ,           .           .     .      ,    ,     .



> -      .


          .     ,    ,    .

----------

> .


  18      ,   ?

----------

> ,     .


     ?
    .

----------


## .

> ?


   ,   .18.         .        .         .51



> 8.    ,                     .


          .      .

----------

.    ?
      -   .
 ,   .

  ,         .
       ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,   .


     ,   . 




> 2. ,      **


     ,     .     .




> ,         .


 ?           :Frown:      ,    ,    ,   .

----------

> ,   .


   ,       ?
       .
     .

      : 



> 16.  ,     
> 
> 1. ,           ,     .
> 
> 2.   ,            .
> 
> 3.   ,       ,      .






> 6.   ,     
> 2. ,       ,     , - ,                  .


   .
       .
 ,   ,  ,       .
.
  .

----------


## .

> ,       ?


    .     , . 



> .


    , .    ,     .     ? 




> .
>        .


  ,    ,    .       .    .        ,        .     .             . 
    ,  -   .   ,    (  )

----------


## .

, ,          ?

----------

,     ,       .
.
1.  
2  
3..

    ,    .
         .
  .
 :* ,    * .
       -       .
    ,    ?

----------


## .

> : ,     .


     .    .

----------

> ,    ,    .       .    .        ,        .     .             .


       ,     .
   .
   .

    .
       ,     .

----------

> .    .


    .

----------


## .

> ,     .


     .    .   ,  .        .         ,       .         ,     . 

      .  ,          .    ,  .    ,      .
        .      .      .

----------


## .

> .


 ??? ? ? ))  -

----------

> ??? ? ? ))  -


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54093145

----------


## .

,           ?

----------

> ,           .


.
          ,    ,  .



> ?


   (  ,      )  .
  -           .
    .

----------


## .

> ,    ,  .


 .      .    ,  .   ,   .         ,  ,    ,     ..    ,     ,          .
       ,     ,    .      .     ,    , ,   (  ,  ).
      66-   ,   



> ,       (,     , ,     , ,     ) -  ,      *       -   ,*     ( - ,     );


..      ,        .        .

----------


## aleks33.72

** , 
 !        ! " " -  ,       ..         1?          ?
     (   )
!

----------

> .      .


1.  .
            ,    /.
  .
     -   http://mossadovod.ru/index.php/proek...3/dlya-chlenov
2.      ,   .



> 4.  ,     
> 
> 1.         ,     , ,      ,      ,     ,   ,     , ,       ,     .


http://base.garant.ru/12111288/2/#block_200
   -     .
 .



> 66-   ,


       /.
 .



> ,     ,    .      .     ,    , ,   (  ,  ).


 .
   ,   ,      ,    .
 ( )   ( ) - .



> ..      ,        .        .


 ,   .
   -  .

    ...    57  .

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:    ,    .     ,          - ,    ,    .       . 

         .     ,    ,   , :



> ,   ,      ,    .


       .   ,     ,     . 
     .      .

----------


## aleks33.72

,     ?

   ,

        ?
     ?
    ?

----------


## saigak

.     : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=498182

----------


## @@

*saigak*,             ( ).      .     ,        .  ,        ,         .       ,    ,  .  ..         15-,      ,     .

----------


## saigak

> saigak,


 . .     ?        ?      ...

----------


## @@

.   .

----------


## saigak

> .   .


    ? :Wow:                ?  ? :Wow:

----------


## Dietcola

> ?               ?  ?


   ,    .     ,         ,     ,     ,   ,                   .

----------


## VirgoChem

.   :    2  2013 ,      2  3 .  4      ,       .   ,      ,     ,   ,     ,    ,          .      . 
.   , / .
2.    ? ( )

----------


## .

*VirgoChem*,   ,          .

----------

,    (  )  01.01.14.      :  ,    ,   ,   ( )     ,     .. ,   , ..  .        :   ,    .              ,  :         ? , -.

----------


## .

**,        .     ,        .    ,        .

----------


## zas77

> 1)   , ..  . 
> 2)


1) ,        .
2)    ** ,      ?       **

----------


## 99

,  :   ""  01.01.14,  ,   ,  :    -1152017 ? ,    ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------

*99*,
 , .     .       ,          20%

----------

.
  .  ,     .         3 ? .

----------

**, 
 - .     (   ).    ,   .     .  -

----------


## .

.   ,     ?

----------

> .   ,     ?

----------


## .

-   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Marina_SPb

> *99*,
>  , .     .       ,          20%


,   ?          ?

----------


## .

*Marina_SPb*,      .

----------


## Marina_SPb

> *Marina_SPb*,      .


    ,     ,   -   ,      ,        .   ?

    :
 212-,   ,   .  58.


     ?

----------


## .

.       . 
   , ,    .     (    )       .       ,        .

----------

*Marina_SPb*,          121/01/00.   4,3      -    .    ?   70,32  ?  ,     4,3    2)

----------


## Marina_SPb

> *Marina_SPb*,          121/01/00.   4,3      -    .    ?   70,32  ?  ,     4,3    2)


,   .     ,       1   . 
 ,       2012 ,   ,          ,       ...   2013    20 ..       ,     70 ....

----------


## aleks33.72

!
 -    ()       2014   ?
 -  
 -  
 ..

   2,3,4,5 -  ?
       ,3    ?

----------


## .

> ,3    ?


    3,      
      ,     .

----------


## aleks33.72

> 3,      
> 
>       ,     .


          ?
..     .1  .2  ?

----------


## .

> ?


      . 




> ..     .1  .2


      .

----------

*aleks33.72*, 
  .2      .
  -      (:  ,  )          .   -     .   -   - , - .

----------


## aleks33.72

> *aleks33.72*, 
>   .2      .
>   -      (:  ,  )          .   -     .   -   - , - .


 


        ?

----------


## .

*aleks33.72*,   " "?       ?   " ".          .



> 8.1.  3 "     (    ), , ,     ,  ,  " ( - )  ,    ,     ,    1  2  251 .          .

----------


## aleks33.72

!

----------

*aleks33.72*,   ,     .    .     .      ,        .   -   .        ,    -

----------


## saigak

** , aleks33.72            ...




> ?

----------


## .

-     .          .     .       ,

----------

,  ,         0710098  0710099.    15%,  ,     .    38 ,   42..      0710098,   0710099,    ,   ,     ? !

----------


## Katyabuh

! , -,           ?    ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Katyabuh

.      ,   ,        ,    .

----------


## Katyabuh

, -,      , /   ,   0 ?

----------


## saigak

> 0 ?


  1,     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,   ,


   -   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> -   ?


,      ,    ...,  ... :Smilie:

----------


## kraz_kras

.                 .        .         ,     ,       1152017        4100.                                          ?                                 ?      ?      ?            ?         -    ? -    ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ,      ?  ...




> 


          .   2013        .    " "    -  .        .       . ,      ,  3    .      .

----------


## kraz_kras

> ,      ?  ...
> 
>    .         
> 
>           .   2013        .    " "    -  .        .       . ,      ,  3    .      .


  3? ?    ...     ...               (     .            :Frown: ).      ?           .

----------


## .

> 3? ?


   .   .




> ?


  :Smilie:     ,       
     ?

----------


## kraz_kras

> .   .
> 
>     ,       
>      ?


  :yes:  .         (     ),      ?      .
     3? 
                  ?
           ?

----------


## .

> 3?


 .     ? 




> 


   ,   2013       .   .   2013      . 





> ?


    1

----------

> .


  .
.,    ?
 ,   :
1.      .
2.      ., ,      .

. 

    3    -     
120 -  
500 - 

     1               .

----------


## .

- ,    .   http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f1.htm
    ,    86

----------


## kraz_kras

(   ?)
 .       ?        ?    ?          1  4 ?
  . 1)              ?    -?          ?  -          ?

----------


## .

> 


        . 




> .


    ,      . 




> ?


     .

----------


## kraz_kras

> . 
> 
>     ,      . 
> 
>      .


    ?       ?            ?          ?   ?
 :yes:       ?
     ?        ? - ,  ,      ?

----------


## .

. 




> ?


   ,      ,        4  :Smilie:    -    ,  .
 ,          ?        . 




> ?


          ?   ,    ?

----------


## kraz_kras

.       :Embarrassment:           . 
         .          ?              ?
           .
      .

----------


## .

.        .
     .            




> .


    ,

----------


## kraz_kras

.                . 
1)         
2)     
3)         ,   (              )?
4)      ?
5)      
6)      
7)     0       ?
8)         (                    ?)

----------


## saigak

> 1)         
> 2)


  .     




> 3)         ,   (              )?


... 





> 4)      ?


.   50  




> 5)







> 6)


20.01  30.03 




> 0       ?


1 
 .    .

----------


## .

> .   50


  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 


 . :Big Grin:

----------


## zas77

> ,      
> 
>         ?


,         . ,     ,     .86,   . 76. ,  /,  , -  -  ..   .

----------


## zas77

> 


      ( ), ..     .
,        ,

----------


## zas77

*.*, 
         ?  :Frown: 
 , -,    :yes:

----------


## saigak

> .86,   . 76. ,  /,  , -  -  ..   .


  76       ? ,  76    60 ,      .




> ( ),


       ...



> ?


  . ( ,   .




> , -,


  . - ,     .      ,     ... .

----------


## zas77

> 1)   76       ? ,  76    60 ,      .
> 2)        ...
> 3)   .


1)  .76 ,   .60       
2)  ,      ?  ,   .14  66-     , ..     ,    .
3)  (        ),     :Frown: 
     ( )?

----------


## .

> .76


 - .        76  
    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 2)  ,      ?


 ,       .

----------


## zas77

> ,       .


   :
1.   . 14 66-    ,    , ,     ,     .      ,     .
2.  . 
  .         (    ).
3.   . 76     ,            . ,  ,  -  - ?

----------


## .

> 3.   . 76     ,

----------


## saigak

> . 14 66-   ,


            ?      ?       ,       .




> . 76


 3 .   60   ?

----------


## zas77

> ?      ?       ,       .


 -  ,    -  .  ?         .
,    -  ?

----------


## .

> .


   ?      .

----------


## saigak

> 


    ?




> -  ?


:      .    .  ?    .      .  ,  .
 ...       .... :



> ?

----------


## saigak

, , ,   ,    .

----------


## zas77

> *aleks33.72*, 
>   -      (:  ,  )


   ?  ,     ,    100 ..,  5     25 ..,    20     200 ..?      ?
    ,      -  .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,    .


 , , , ,    ,     ..  .. , ,     ( )  ( ,  ).

----------


## .

> ,     ,    100 ..,  5     25 ..,    20     200 ..?      ?


  :Smilie:   ,        **

----------


## zas77

> ,        **


     ,     ,   .
        .   () -    .

----------


## .

> ,     ,


 ,       ,     .   ,      . 
     .   .         .  -  .

----------


## zas77

> .   .         .  -  .


 ** **.       (. .1  66-).


> **  -  ,    ,         ,      ,      ;
> **  -  ,   ,       ,        ()   ;

----------


## saigak

> , , , ,    ,     ..  .. , ,     ( )  ( ,  ).


     ...
       ? :Wink: 



> .


, ...   .    ?     .
,         ?    ?

----------


## saigak

> .


 !     ?
-   .   .
 :
-  
-

----------


## .

> 


    .         .          ,         .        :Wink: 




> .


   ,      (   ),       .          ?

----------


## zas77

> ...
>        ?
> 
> , ...   .    ?     .
> ,         ?    ?


, , ,       15.04.1998 .  66-  :Wow: 

 -    ,      .         ,  :Wow: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> , , ,       15.04.1998 .  66-


    66-  ?                .  66-,     ( ),    ( )   (      ).      66   . ,   66   ,           . :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> 66-  ?


,         . 
  .2 .4  66-   ,    ,         . 
,       ,         . 
          ,     .

----------


## saigak

> ,


  !  :Wow:       .

       :
1.       ?




> .


2.      ?          ?

----------


## zas77

> 1.       ?
> 2.      ?          ?


1.    .
2.    . ,       .     ( 7272), room111,        .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## zas77

> .


,           .    ,

----------


## 7272

,       .     ,             ,     .

----------


## saigak

> .


     ?




> .


 ?  ?  ?      ?




> .


    ?




> ,


 .    .

----------


## zas77

> 1)      ?
> 2)  ?  ?  ?      ?
> 3)     ?
> 4)  .    .


1, 3)       ?         ?
2)   
4)       ,   , -,  ,

----------


## saigak

> ?         ?


. .   .




> 3


 ,      ?




> 2)


   ,     ?




> 4)       ,   , -,  ,


 ,    ()        ().

----------


## aleks33.72

!
    3    120 ?

----------


## .



----------


## aleks33.72

3   
  (2) -        ?

----------


## .

,    .  ,   ,     
   300

----------


## aleks33.72

> ,    .  ,   ,     
>    300


 
        1   -

----------


## .

*aleks33.72*,     . 




> 1   -


    .        .           .       :Frown:

----------


## zas77

,     , .. **  ?

----------


## .

*zas77*,      ,  ,    .    ,             ( ,    ).

----------


## zas77

,   ,   , " "

----------


## .

,      ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,   , " "


 ,       ....     .

----------


## zas77

, .       .

       .    ,  -

----------


## aleks33.72

0710097?

----------


## merka

,      6 (    )         .
     :
-  ,   .....
-     ( ,   2012.)
-    ( )
-   ( )
-  ()
     .
  ,   50%   -  ,   50% -  
      -   ?    ( 6220)?     ( 6250)?,         !         /,     .

----------


## merka

-       86 .....

----------


## aleks33.72

!
  :
     (    )    - .060    ?
        ?

----------


## merka

14  2015,     ,    , ..     .     ,       ,    .  2  3    :
  -   -.........
  - 12036
    - 3
  - 6 ( 060)
 ,   .. - 6
     -  6
   ,    .
     20   ,   !!

----------


## merka

,    .
       "6",    -     ,     .
  ......      ........

----------


## aleks33.72

> - 6 ( 060)


 


  1  4  0
2  3

----------


## merka

.....!       !    1  4  - ,     ,   6,   - 12 . ..
 ,

----------


## merka

,     -    . ???   , -    ?
        15.04     0,2%       ?

  6        ..... .......

----------


## saigak

> ,     -    . ???   , -    ?
>         15.04     0,2%       ?


   -.  .     .  
.       15.04.
  6 , ,             86     ...  .

----------


## merka

,  !

----------


## 1983

!!  -    .           ,   86 .     ,   76,05.    1  8,3       ,    ??       ?       , ???   ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?







> , ??


   ,  ,     .




> ?


    31.12

----------


## 1983

> ,  ,     .
> 
> 
>     31.12


 ,   !!    ,   1 ,          ?!   86.02/76.05??

----------


## 7272

"   "    86.    " "     60;    86     .

----------


## 1983

> "   "    86.    " "     60;    86     .


 !!    !!

----------


## zas77

> "   "    86


     .86?

----------


## 7272

,      ,  -     . 354     ..

----------


## zas77

> ...


  .    .76,     .   .86   ,  :     :yes:

----------


## zas77

> ...


  .    .76,     .   .86   ,  :     :yes: 

 : 76 ()/60,
 .  : 51/76,
   . : 60/51.
  ,   .

,  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,  ?


 . 
             ""...   86  .
        .     ....         66-,   .

----------


## zas77

> . 
>              ""


        ?
,

----------


## saigak

,      ,        .           -      ,     .       ,   86 .

----------


## zas77

> 1)    ,        .  
> 2)          -      ,     .       ,   86 .


1)         . 
2)       .     ,  ,     . 
  - ,  -  ,      .

----------


## saigak

> -  ,      .


:



> ,      ,  -     . 354     ..


     :



> 7272  
>     "   "    86
>      .86?


        ?

, 



> ,


  ,  .

----------


## zas77

> 354     ..


-       .
  ? 
       (.76),        .86.
  .
          , ..  .86 (  , .         -     ),  ,  ,           , .. .76.

,        .

----------


## saigak

!    ,   ...
  ,   .
      :    ,     86 !

----------


## zas77

> ,     86 !


     .
          ,  , ,   . 86.
,     . 
  ,   *     . 76.*

    .
 1.     -   (.76)..
 2.       .       .86.

----------


## saigak

> .
>           ,  , ,   . 86.
> ,     . 
>   ,   *     . 76.*
>  .


      ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


,     ?

----------


## .

,      ,     .     ?   ,     -             ?
:    ,       ,       ?     ,        :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?


   ,  ,     ?   : .  :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> 


           , , 
*  .*

  ,    ,   :   ?
-  ,     :Frown: 

        .      .

----------


## 7272

> .    .76,     .   .86   ,  :    
> 
>  : 76 ()/60,
>  .  : 51/76,
>    . : 60/51.
>   ,   .


    354  +  
 154.        
4.           ,  , , ,  (       ),  (,          ).
 .

----------


## zas77

> 354  +  
>  154.        
>  .


"  6  2011 . N 354


*
*" 


,      . 

, - ,    .    .      :   ,   ..

,     .          .76,    .86. 
 .

----------


## .

*zas77*,   - ? 76     .    **    . 




> .


     .      .     .           ,         .

----------


## saigak

> *zas77*,   - ? 76     .    **    .


...      .

----------


## zas77

> 76


     ,       ( ,   )?
   ,    . ,  -     ,      :yes:

----------


## saigak

[QUOTE=zas77;54452107]     ,       /QUOTE]
       .     ,      ,    . 
    ,      ,      . 
              ,        ?

----------


## zas77

> ,      ,      .


  ,        ,   . 
     , ..  ,   ? ,   ,           ?
_[censored]_

----------


## .

*zas77*,   -        ?    ?
       .

----------


## saigak

> ,        ,   . 
>      , ..  ,   ? ,   ,           ?


..  ,       ,   ?  
        ,         ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


 ,    ,   ,    ?
         .86.    (  )   .76,       .

----------


## .

*zas77*,   ,   ?         ,    ,       ?




> .86.


  -    :Frown:     ,    . 




> (  )   .76,


  - ,    ?  76   ,       ?    ?         76   ?

----------


## zas77

> ..,      
>     ,
> .      
> 
> ** 
> 
>         .  ,             .                 .
> 
>       ,       .
> ...


(          2 / 2006)

,   .

----------


## .

?

----------


## zas77

> 76   ,       ?    ?         76   ?


   ,     .
     .

----------


## .

> ,     .


  ,    ,    .
   -       ?     -  -  ?

----------


## zas77

# 244  .
 (,  )  :  76 ()/60 = 20 000,
   . : 60/51 = 20 000.
        . : 51/76 = 19 000
     ,    : 76 = 1 000

,    .

----------


## .

> (,  )


    ?   ?
    .      ?

----------


## saigak

> .86.    (  )   .76,       .


     ? 
       .     . 
     ,      ?

----------


## 7272

> ,        ,   . 
>      , ..  ,   ?


      ,  ,  ,    ,      , . .            (   -  )      ..
     ,   .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ...


  ,     -    ,  , .        , ..        .

----------


## 7272

,       ,       ,     ,       .

----------


## zas77

> ,       ,       ,





> ** . 
>  ,             . ()


    ,  ,  
  ,              2030 ?

----------


## 7272

> ,              2030 ?


        ,   .       ,   .





> . 
>  ,             . ()


     .         .

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,


  ,      .

----------


## 7272

-     ,     ,   ,  ,    ,   .    .

----------


## kraz_kras

1       0710097   ?
2       .1  0710001?       ?
3      .6?   070006?       ?
      ?

         -     ?              070097    ?
      .          ?    .     .

----------


## saigak

> .     .


  ?     




> ?


 




> ?


    .    .

----------


## .

,

----------


## kraz_kras

.     . 
            .   (    ).
     :  ,   - ,    , +  - .        ...
        .

----------


## kraz_kras

> ,


   ?
       ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ,     ,     7-,     .   7- 



> 3.        ,   , ,      .

----------


## kraz_kras

?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## kraz_kras

.

----------


## .

,    ,   .       2014

----------


## kraz_kras

.

----------


## .

...           :Wink:

----------


## 7272

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=537904

----------


## kraz_kras

. 
          .
               310002              0710099?

----------


## saigak

> .


     ...    ,    . 



> 310002              0710099?


     . , ,   .     ,     .

----------


## 1983

!!  -,   . ,15%.     ,         .    86 ,   .    ,     ?    ?!   ?

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## kraz_kras

(1150)       1400000                        ?       ?

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## kraz_kras

4000

----------


## kraz_kras

.

----------


## kraz_kras

?

----------


## saigak

> ,    .


 ..            86.

----------


## 1983

,          ?

----------


## 7272

> ..            86.


.
    .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ?  ?
   1,  ,        , ..           .

----------


## zas77

> . ,15%.     ,         .    86 ,   .    ,     ?    ?!   ?


     , ..   .86 ?

,

----------


## 1983

[QUOTE=saigak;54461954]  ?  ?
   1,  ,        , ..           .[/QUOT

  .  ,       86 ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## saigak

> ,       86 ?


   .        .      .

----------


## 7272

,   -    .

----------


## saigak

(   )   ,        ,       ... :Frown:

----------


## 7272

. :Big Grin:

----------


## aleks33.72

!
         -        (  1  2015)? 
      ?         ?
    ?

----------


## .

> (  1  2015)?


, .      .      .
    ,

----------


## aleks33.72

!!

----------


## aleks33.72

?

----------


## saigak

> ?


? :Wow:

----------


## aleks33.72



----------


## .

10   .

----------


## aleks33.72

> 10   .


        ?   -?  ...

----------


## .

,            :Wink:      .

----------


## aleks33.72

> ,                .


         !    !
    1          ( )  ?

----------


## .

> !


     ,    ,        .




> 1          ( )  ?


    ,

----------


## aleks33.72

!

----------


## saigak

> 


 ... ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## aleks33.72

> ... ?


1-

----------


## zas77

> 1          ( )  ?


    ,    ?

----------


## aleks33.72

> ,    ?

----------

, ,          2013    1 .          ?  .

----------


## zas77

> 2013    1 .          ?  .


       ,               .

----------


## saigak

> ,               .


           ? :Wink:

----------


## 1983

!!         ?   ,       .    ?         , ..      .      .

----------


## Katyabuh

! 
            ,  
 ?

----------


## saigak

> ! 
>             ,  
>  ?


.  1000  .

----------


## angrybird

,     ,      ,  .

----------


## Katyabuh



----------


## zas77

> 1)   ,       . 
> 2)    ?
> 3)          , ..      .      .


1) ,     .      ,   ,   ? ,           (.  III   66-)      .       -   , ..   ,        .   
2) 
3)  .

----------


## zas77

, ,     ,      ( ,    ),          .
   /    . (. 76),                 / ( ; . 86)  . 
,             /,       ,    /,   . 
    1-  2016 .:
1.	      2015      48 000 .  .     6 000 .      .  54000 .  100  .
   1   540 .
2.	   ,      .
2.1	    -160      4,3%  . 
2.2.	            3%   .
2.3.	       :                 
                             1,074 *   * ,  
   , -,
     , ./-. 
               10      .
2.4.         .
3.	  ( .2)  ,     .          = 50 * , 
  50 .  , ..  ,      .
,    2016     
50 * 4,54 = 227 .,   01.01.2016 .
4.	   .2             1   .

----------


## zas77

-       ,         . 
 ,               , 
     . 
 ,          .   :Wow: 

     :



> 1.	         540 .  1   
> .      : 48000 .     6000 .     .
> 2.	    
> 2.1.	 ,      ,   :
>                  * *   * ,  
>  = 1,043, ..    , ..     -160      4,3%  . 
>  = 1,03, ..          3%
>    , -,
>      , ./-. ( 01.07.15.  =4,54)
> ...

----------


## merka

,    100%      .   ,      ( ,   )     - 30,2%    13% .        ,      ???? 13% ,       ,    ,  ??????

----------


## .

,  
  -

----------


## merka

,  .
   10 000    ,   1300 , 2200    510

----------


## merka

, -    -          ( ) -  , ,   ..
  - "  ", ..   ( ,    ).   ,      ?    ?     ""  - ?

----------


## saigak

*merka*,     ....  50/50...   .         ,    .

----------


## merka

,    (   ),   .     ?    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    (   )


     ?            ?\




> .     ?    ?


  .

----------


## merka

-    ,    .
 ,  ,    ( .    )      ,      ...
 -  ?    +  + ?   ....

----------


## saigak

,     ...   ...         ...     -  . ..       . ...       .

----------


## merka

,    -    (-   ),      ?
         ......

----------


## saigak

> ?
>          ......


     -   .




> -    (-   ),


      .

----------


## merka

.   .

----------


## lkri

!
  -     (  )    ,    ?
       (  ?),     ?

----------


## zas77

> (  )    ,    ?
>        (  ?)


      (  )?   -   ?

----------


## lkri

,    ,  .

----------


## zas77

> ?


    -   ?

----------


## lkri

.    .,      ( 10-20 ..)    .    . (  )        (      ).       (   ),  ,  ,   ..        .

----------


## zas77

, , . 01 (   ). 
    , .. ,   , ..    ,       .
,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


    ?

----------


## saigak

> !
>   -     (  )    ,    ?
>        (  ?),     ?


,          ,    99.      .
    ,   .    .

----------


## lkri

(6%)

----------


## lkri

99,    ?  ..           , ? 6%  2  -   ...

----------


## .

*lkri*,      .       .     ?

----------


## lkri

. , ,    ,     ...

----------


## lkri

> *lkri*,      .       .     ?


    -   ?        ?

----------


## .

,      .      .

----------


## saigak

*.*,    .   ...           ?

----------


## merka

,     2015    ,    /    .    ( ,  !).     /.
      -  (  -    )     .

----------


## zas77

> 2015       .


 *   ()*     .     .
,      .

----------


## merka

,        -  -     ?
    -          . ?

----------


## .

> ()


 ???

----------


## merka

,  - .     ,  ,  - ,       .        -  .

----------


## zas77

> -  .


,      .

----------


## zas77

> ???

----------


## .

> - .     ,  ,  - ,       .


 .      ,      .

----------

,   .   2015           .         .                 2015  .    (   0710001)  1150 (  )       .         1360(          ).    2014.    : ,,,      .

----------


## .

> (   0710001)  1150 (  )       .


   ?   01        ?

----------


## merka

,      2015,     ...   ....
         .    ,      ,   .  -  .
   31.12.2015    ,   .
   -, ,    ......

----------

01    .  2015       .  .

----------


## .

** ,      .        ,     01 ?   01    ,     .     6/01

----------

.

----------

..                .  01     .     .   .

----------


## merka

?       ,     ......

----------

1987 .        .

----------

.

----------

.               .      .     2015 ,          .  ,          .    .        .     ,   20   .   2014      ,   ,     .

----------


## merka

( 2 )      1 ,         .......
         -       200  (     -  ,      ),  ,      .     .....     -   ,    ( ,      ).    !!!!!     10    ,   5-6     -  Ѩ!!!   .          ,       .          (       ) -    -   .....     ....,        ,     .    90-95% - ,

----------


## zas77

> 1)           -       200  
> 2)     
> 3)    !!!!! 
> 4)          (       ) -    -   .


1)  ,     1?  -        . ..  -160,   100 .,       6.
2) ,  ,  
3)       :
         1 .. 
?           .
 ?    .
4)      2014. (  )          .
                  .
          .

----------


## zas77

> .


.      ,       . 
      , ..         ..
 ,      . 
,    , ,   .?  ,   .

----------


## saigak

*zas77*, 4) 66-

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*, 4) 66-


    . 
 2014 .  ,  ,               .
,      .

----------


## saigak

> .


,  



> 2014. (  )          .


       66:

 8.  ,       

1.    ,       .
2. ,  ,          ,     ,        ,        ,         ,     ,     .

----------


## zas77

> 66


    ?
   ,        2014  ,             .      . 
,          , ,        .

----------


## mariii

!          .    01.06.2014      .  -         ...    \.
!

----------


## merka

(  ).          ,   .
     ........    .   .....

----------


## .



----------


## mariii

! .
   .
    2016       2015?          ?

----------


## zas77

> 


 . . 
  ,      .        ?

----------


## .

> ,      .

----------


## mariii

[QUOTE=zas77;54649714] . . 
     .
..     ?

----------


## .

-      .

----------


## mariii

.
     -  2015.  200 000   .      10 ..           .         -7 .

=200 000/10*7=140 000

       7       7           ?

----------


## zas77

> 


-.     . ,  ,      .       . ,  ,       .        100 .,   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## zas77

2015 
 ,        ,     29.06.15  156-,      30  2015 . 
   ,      . 



> ,      :
> 1.        ,    (  )   400 . .;
> 2.      100 ;
> 3.          49 .    25 ,           .

----------


## zas77

*       2015* 
 ,        ,     29.06.15  156-,      30  2015 . 

   ,     . 



> ,      :
> 1.        ,    (  )   400 . .;
> 2.      100 ;
> 3.          49 .    25 ,           .

----------


## .

*zas77*,     



> 4.      
> 
> 1.                 ,   1.1  ,  ,  ,  ,   ,  ()    .


.     ,    .

----------


## mariii

?      2       ?         ?      ?

!

----------


## .

.       ?

----------


## mariii

,         ?

----------


## mariii

.. ,   0710006

----------


## mariii

?  ?

----------


## .

3

----------


## mariii

,     0710006 ?           0712006.

----------


## .

*mariii*,       .     http://www.klerk.ru/blank/232139/

----------


## mariii

,   ,       () .

----------


## mariii

,      ,      ?
     3  .

----------


## .

*mariii*,         ,  .    -  2, 5  7  ,      ,

----------


## merka

.,    ,     ,       (     ) -   -   ?????,         86 . ( ),              -  * 15% (    ).     ,   -  ......,     -   ""

----------


## zas77

> ,


      , .. .    ,        .            .   ,       ,    .     . 
,  . 
,      ,          .

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## merka

,     ,           -   -?
    -  .

----------


## 7272

,       ,     - .

----------


## merka

, .   ,

----------


## saigak

> -  .


      . .

----------


## zas77

> . .


   ?

    (  ) - :  2014  ,    (  )  ( ) ...  ,    , ..  ,         38 ..
  , , -    ,        ?

----------


## saigak

. ..-,   -.    .       . 
             .       .

----------


## merka

2014????        2015 ...... :yes:

----------


## zas77

,       .      .   ,     " ".    .

----------


## saigak

> 


        .     .          




> " "


 ?        ?   ...       ,    ?




> 2014????        2015 .....


 ...   ..

----------


## zas77

> ..


.
   .    . 
     .

----------


## saigak

> .


       ?      ?      () ...




> .


   .      .

----------


## zas77

> ?


 ,       ?
  ,    .   "  "...     .       ,       .         ,      .        .   -   .  ,         (    ).
   (2007-2015 .)     . ,    .         (    ).      ,        .  , ,    ,  , ..     . ,        .

----------


## saigak

> .


       ?     ?




> ,       ?


 ,    .




> 


    ...

----------


## zas77

> ...


  ?      .          60-   ,                .  -   . ,  -      "".  "" -    .
,                ,   .

----------


## saigak

,     ?      ?          ...
      .

----------


## zas77

> ,     ?      ?


, ,     .        . 
    : "    "...      ?

.  .   .   . 
  !

----------


## saigak

> , ,     .


 ,    .



> ?


 .  :Frown: 




> .  .   .   . 
>   !


!  .

----------


## merka

!     ,   ,             !

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,             !


...    ,     ...     ,   ... :Frown:

----------


## merka

,  -         ,         .......

----------


## saigak

> ,


 .   ,     ,    ,     , ..   ,    .

----------


## zas77

,      , ..   .          (   - ,      )  :         . 
  /          ,     .                 . ,    ,      . 
       .         ,  -   .    ( - )     .

----------


## zas77

,   .
*      ,     ,  ,             .         ,         ?*

----------


## saigak

....       .

----------


## merka

1      (     -  , ..     1/2   1 ) -  - ( )      .       -  .      -      .

----------


## zas77

,  ,        ?
           ?

----------


## saigak

> -      .


          .         .   ,   ,    .
          .        .

----------


## merka

> ,  ,        ?
>            ?


 - ,    ....... :No:

----------


## zas77

> - ,    .......


,    ,         :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,


  , ? ..       ? :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> , ?


  2000-         .
            .
   -,         ?

----------


## merka

.

----------


## saigak

...   .
    ""           .     .

----------


## zas77

> "" ,           ...


...    . 
       2003.         ,    .
  ,    (. )  ,           .

----------


## saigak

> .    .


   ? :Frown:  ...




> ,    .


  ?  ,         ?    ,    .    ,                     ,      .,   /  .   .     .  - - .

 ,   "" ,     ..    ,         .

----------


## zas77

""      ,  ..  . 
,    ,         ,     1,5  .     ,     .




> ,


   ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,


      .




> ,    .


,   .  .    ,       - ...




> ,


?   ?      ...:         ,                  .

----------


## zas77

> ...


 ,   ,   . 
       ,  ,           . 
     ?

----------

?    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?    ?


.     ?

----------

,      .      .    ?

----------

1        
  :
  ,       3.2.

----------


## saigak

> 1        
>   :
>   ,       3.2.


  ?            .

----------



----------


## saigak

> 


 ?       ?

----------


## zas77

29.07.17  217
  ,      .

----------


## saigak

> 29.07.17  217
>   ,      .


...+        (((

----------


## zas77

, ..       . 
     .             . 
,  ,          ,        . 
        ,         . 

 :Wow: , 
 :yes: 

 ,    !  :No-no:   :Abuse:  
 :Wow:

----------

,    .    .      ?       .    ()  .     .    4 .

----------


## zas77

> .      ?


 * 42-128-4690-88* , 
   .

----------


## 174

,   !        ,  , .    ,  .      ,      2015 . (2 )   .      ?   .

----------


## .



----------


## saigak

>

----------


## zas77

> ,       (((


,   -          217?

----------


## saigak

> -


    ? :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> ?


    ? ,         -     Ը .

----------


## saigak

> ?


 




> ,         -


-.            .

----------


## a800

,   !      ( ).     , .    . 
 2017    ,      .
   ?    ,            6%   ?   ,      .....

----------


## merka

-     ,   ,     .
      ( ),            70%    ( ,   ).
       (  .....), ..         .

----------


## saigak

> 70%    ( ,   ).


,      ..  70%,     (  ..)   ,           .

----------


## Dietcola

(,   ,    ),                    .      ,  ,      ,   ,   ,  ,   (   ),   ()    .

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## Dietcola

24  2017 . N 03-15-05/24417

----------


## 7272

!

----------


## lakova

!    ,        .       ,        .      ?.

----------


## zas77

,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,    .


  ?

----------


## svetulek

.    ,  , ,    , , , ?   -   ,   .   ? 2  6 ?

----------


## svetulek

> ,      , ..   .          (   - ,      )  :         . 
>   /          ,     .                 . ,    ,      . 
>        .         ,  -   .    ( - )     .


,      ?         ?   ,    . 10..       ,   0.  .   ,   ,  0.    100.

----------


## saigak

> .    ,  , ,    , , , ?   -   ,   .   ? 2  6 ?


, ,  .      .

----------


## Deniz

,   !   ,        ,    ,  .											
    .   17 .   .          .
  ,  ,             .   ,     (  )  .  ,     ,     .     .     .   3  .               . ,     ,      .      .

----------


## 7272

,    3  ?

----------


## saigak

3 , ,       , .

----------


## Deniz

3. 
   ?   ?            . 
   1?

----------


## Deniz

> 3 , ,       , .


    ....(

----------


## saigak

> 3. 
>    ?   ?            . 
>    1?


  0.   .       ?

----------


## Deniz

> 0.   .       ?


 ,        .     .          .       . 
,  ,        ?

----------


## saigak

> ,        ?

----------


## Deniz

> 


  .

   .
 .    , 
  , :  1 (  )  2 (   )?          . 
 1      02? 
 2   1  2? 
 3   ?   ?

----------


## saigak

> 1 (  )


.   ,     




> 1     02?


,     ,           


        :  ;  1,  1.1  1.2,  2   3. (    12  2017 .  -4-11/6940@).             .




> 2   1  2?


   .       




> 3   ?   ?

----------


## Deniz

> .   ,     
> 
> 
> ,     ,           
> 
> 
>         :  ;  1,  1.1  1.2,  2   3. (    12  2017 .  -4-11/6940@).             .
> 
> 
>    .


  !

----------


## merka

......  .   ........
 ,  2019   -  ,    .
    (   ),     ,      (  ).    ,   2019      ????    .  !

----------


## Deniz

> ......  .   ........
>  ,  2019   -  ,    .
>     (   ),     ,      (  ).    ,   2019      ????    .  !


 !  .....,   ,,,,

----------


## saigak

> !  .....,   ,,,,


, , ,        ....   /  :Smilie:

----------

,  /      ,          ,          ,         ,   ?

----------


## 7272

,     .

----------


## merka

.     .   ,    ,    -217 .....
           ,  -   .

----------

,   ( )

----------


## saigak

> ,   ( )


       ?

----------

25  2018    N ,     ,   25  2018           /,        (    )

----------


## saigak

> 25  2018    N ,     ,   25  2018           /,        (    )

----------

**,           .     ,              11  2014 .  3210-                   .    14   .

----------



----------


## merka

,  .   -  +  ().    - *15%,  - *6%.      .....  ?  ?     - ?  -  -      6% ?

----------


## merka

,     15%?

----------


## 7272

> ,     15%?


   ,    .

----------


## merka

15%         ?      ,     /    ,    ?

----------


## 7272

> 15%         ?






> ,     /    ,    ?


    25 , , .

----------


## merka

!

----------


## zas77

,       ,    ,     14   * 0   *  ( ).

----------


## .

> 


  -    :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> -


,  .    ,        .   , , ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,  .    ,        .   , , ,    .


 ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


"" ?

----------

> ,  .    ,        .   , , ,    .

----------


## saigak

> "" ?


   ?    ...

----------

.   :       (/) 10 .,     6   86  1.,    .     6      ?

----------


## 7272

51  86   ?
/

----------

, .       6   ?

----------


## 7272

.51  
.86

----------


## Volga2020

!
 ,  ?
   / (    ),   -       (  300..).           .
  ,    (     ),     08  60.
      ,       ,   .    (.-. ),    ( ). 
..           (     )   . ( )  300..?

,       ,   01  08 ( 400..)   86  83.            .?

----------


## zas77

*Volga2020*,        ,        ( ).       , , .

----------


## zas77

> ,       ,    ,     14   * 0   *  ( ).


,      ,      . 
 ,         .          .

,       .

----------


## svetulek

.  .       08           08 .    26 ,   , -  .   ?    ?

----------


## zas77

> :       (/) 10 .,     6   86  1.,    .     6      ?


.
 ,  ,  86=10000,      /  . ,   ()    ,       .

----------


## zas77

> 08           08 .    26 ,   , -  .   ?    ?


 ,      ( ),    ,    .

----------


## svetulek

?  ,   ?     08  86     .     ?

----------


## zas77

> ?  ,   ?     08  86     .     ?


     ( ). 
      (   ).    (    ).
       (. ).

----------


## Volga2020

> *Volga2020*,        ,        ( ).       , , .


   .
  66-,    217-,        ,      (    ),
         (     )   .   .

----------


## zas77

*Volga2020*,    ?
    .
  ( . )       .     .  -   ,      .    .

----------

